# Petey's actions



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We have had Petey two weeks and he has been doing two things we don't like. First he attempts to move our other dog over by pushing her, we are telling him no. The other is more serious he is now lunging at other dog when they are not threatening him both at the dog park and while we are walking him. We are telling him no when he is being aggressive. Since he is a rescue he may have some bad habits. Ideas please.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You'll want to work with a positive reinforcement trainer who can show you how to reward for sitting quietly instead of lunging rather than saying no which doesn't usually work. He's probably afraid and trying to figure our if he's going to stay with you, which is why he's acting it. A good trainer can help you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I really have no experience with this, have you considered a trainer just to do an evaluation?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are open to all suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Since the dog warden picked him up we do not know his background but he was matted to a point he could not sit down and all his ribs and back bone are showing. Still seems like a nice dog and house trained. We do not understand where he came from.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It may very well be that he is dog fearful or aggressive, but perfectly great with people. A trainer might be able to help you.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The sometimes do this to determine who will be the alpha dog in the family. As it turns out Boo is the alpha and my big dog is the submissive. I would keep them separate and introduce them slowly. Positive reinforcement along the way.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Since he is a rescue I would also suggest getting a professional to help but remember if there is something you don't like him doing what do you want him to do? And there is always a better way than "no". 
What is going on when he pushes? Is it food time? Attention time?
Please check out pod casts from Ian Dunbar (Dog Star Daily)
And The Dog Trainer Quick and Dirty Tips (https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/dog-trainers-quick-dirty-tips/id312014249?mt=2)
There are a ton more just make sure they are positive training.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd look into a trainer who could come to your home, as well.... definitely someone positive and gentle.

I don't understand hte pushing thing?

Gus and Grace will both push each other out of the way at times. So will my sister's dog when we are around her... I'm not sure that is something you will change. And unless it's aggressive?


----------

